# Vaginal ph and sex...



## AFWife (Aug 30, 2008)

The sex of the baby of course!







I thought that would get you in here!

I was told while we were TTC that you can increase your odds of whichever sex you want by changing your vaginal pH. She didn't say which was which...

Has anyone heard of this? Has anyone tried it?

My pH has changed over the years (more basic I think...not as acidic as it used to be) Will that affect which sex we get?


----------



## heathenmom (Mar 9, 2005)

I was just researching this topic yesterday! According to what I read, more basic ph leads to boys, more acidic leads to girls. Who knows ... but after 2 girls we're hoping for a boy next time so we're going to try it and see.


----------



## AFWife (Aug 30, 2008)

LOL If I AM more basic it doesn't help that DH's family carries some weird "create boys" gene or something. (It's rare to have a girl born in his family...)


----------

